# network card

## Anomaly

hello ,

i have an integrated network card from SIS : 

SIS PCI900 FAST ETHERNET 

my question is :

for the install, have gentoo the module or must i do anything special to support this network card for the net-install ???

i know she isnt supported whit the woody net-install  ....

maybe gentoo have the driver ? 

thx

----------

## klieber

Best thing to do is look on the Gentoo ISO and see if the driver you need is in there.

--kurt

----------

## rommel

well the easiest thing woulld be throw the cd in and boot from it let the pci detection do its thing and see if it see's the chip...if it does it will tell you the module its using.

----------

## klieber

Yeah, but the PCI autodetection is spotty, at best.  It didn't detect my on-board realtek LAN adapter, even though a simple modprobe installed the 8139too module just fine.

--kurt

----------

## rommel

thats odd i have used one on an install of gentoo and it was detected fine....well at any rate it would be worth the time of a reboot to see.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

looks to me from a quick google search that you should be able to simply try:

```
modprobe sis900
```

But thats only if you are using the 2.4 kernel (which you should be I would guess)

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

